# ThrottleStop - The beta version has expired



## Shadow_Spawn (Sep 25, 2016)

The title says it all. I downloaded and installed throttleStop for the first time a couple months back. I did this to undervolt my Surface Pro 4 cpu (for lower temps & longer battery life). Since it was using an i5 skylake cpu I had to download the beta version that supports those CPU's. 

That was ThrottleStop 8.10 Beta 2. Now today when ThrottleStop tried to start it said, "The beta version has expired". I went to download the latest version but it hasn't been updated in over half a year. It's still version 8.10 Beta 2. I still went ahead downloading it and opened it to see what would happen. The only thing that has change is that I get the prompt telling you that it's not ThrottleStop fault if you break your computer. After that you get the message, "The beta version has expired" again. 

I don't want to change my system date to make ThrottleStop to work again. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 25, 2016)

PM @unclewebb  as Author he may have News of non Beta update you can buy/upgrade


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 25, 2016)

Have you tried the newest one on the notebookreview forum site: Throttlestop 8.20

You can get it here at Majorgeeks, too.

Another thing, too, check your time and date... make sure it is correct.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 25, 2016)

Did you provide the developer with any feedback while you were using the beta version?  That is why ThrottleStop is infinite beta software.  The only time I ever hear from people is when a version expires.  There have been thousands of downloads with virtually zero feedback.  

Here is the latest version.

ThrottleStop 8.20
https://www.sendspace.com/file/c5qet1

You should be good for another 6 months.  The latest version lets you access the Intel Speed Shift feature and I am in the process of adding a few more adjustments for this.  Microsoft forces users to upgrade to the latest version of Windows 10 but it is also possible to enable Speed Shift in Windows 7 or 8.

When the W!zzard is finished his holiday, I will send him a new version that TPU can host.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks @unclewebb 
appreciate the update for our users/members
(well some one got to say it for you  )


----------



## Shadow_Spawn (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks @unclewebb downloaded and ThrottleStop is working again! As for the feedback the only thing I can think of is add an option to start ThrottleStop at start-up. This way people won't have to make a task in task schedular to start the program at start-up. Besides that I don't have anything else. Been working perfectly since I installed it with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## jb0nez (Sep 27, 2016)

Well I registered just so I could give you feedback. I think the reason you don't hear from people is it JUST WORKS! Throttlestop saved me after hours of ripping my hair out on why my 3570k was running at 1.6ghz. I stumbled across a 3 year old forum post, led me to throttlestop, BD_PROCHOT gone and BOOM back to 4.4ghz.

I think my only suggestion for improvement would be to add a "Start with Windows" option. For now I made an Exittime=5 in the .ini and created a Task to run at login and wake from sleep, and that was a bit of a pain (the wake from sleep trigger - there's no builtin one, had to look for an event from Kernel-power or something similar).

Also changing the multiplier in Throttlestop doesn't change mine. But I *might* have the option to change base clock in OS disabled in my BIOS, need to go check.

Otherwise, thank you thank you thank you for saving my system. I can't afford a new one and this baby still got plenty of juice.




unclewebb said:


> Did you provide the developer with any feedback while you were using the beta version?  That is why ThrottleStop is infinite beta software.  The only time I ever hear from people is when a version expires.  There have been thousands of downloads with virtually zero feedback.
> 
> Here is the latest version.
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 27, 2016)

jb0nez said:


> I think the reason you don't hear from people is it JUST WORKS!



That is the kind of feedback I like to hear.  Some guys think that I am a big company but I am just one guy with a handful of computers.  Intel does not send me their full documentation so I spend a lot of time guessing.  User feedback saves me time and money and helps me concentrate on adding new features that are important to users.   



jb0nez said:


> Also changing the multiplier in Throttlestop doesn't change mine.



If you are ever having problems, post or send me a screenshot so I can have a look.  My email address is included in the About... box if you need to contact me directly.  Intel and Microsoft have come up with multiple ways to control the CPU multiplier and some of these ways can conflict or block other ways from working.  For the ThrottleStop Set Multiplier feature to work correctly, it needs SpeedStep (EIST) to be enabled and you need to be using the Windows High Performance power profile with the Minimum processor state set to 100%.  Newer processors need the Non Turbo Ratio set to 0 and Skylake processors also need Speed Shift to be disabled.  Posting a screenshot and some background info helps me come up with a solution for you much quicker.

I have avoided adding a start with Windows feature to prevent less experienced users from accidentally setting something wrong and then getting stuck in a boot loop because their computer keeps crashing while trying to boot up.  I will look into adding this but first I need to dream up some safety features to prevent users from hurting themselves.


----------



## Shazzberry (Sep 27, 2016)

@unclewebb Thanks for the new download, I apologize for not giving any feedback about the software. I recently downloaded it to keep my mobo working at optimal levels after a sensor failed and cranked it down to only 10% proficiency. Throttlestop has been a life saver for me.

Now on the the feedback, if I could offer any advice it would be to add an additional pop up on start up that asks users to "Blah blah please submit any feedback to xyz." That way users could better understand your need for feedback and could have a clear way of giving it. When I was hunting for software to solve my issue I didn't realize it was just you creating it. Truth be told, if the price was reasonable I would purchase I premium version in an instant. It was worked beautifully for me with zero complaints. Thanks again!


----------



## burebista (Sep 28, 2016)

Shazzberry said:


> Truth be told, if the price was reasonable I would purchase I premium version in an instant.



Kevin is an enthusiast. And also one of the nicest person I've met in real life or forums. It was my pleasure to work with him as a beta-tester looong time ago.
 He did RealTemp/ThrottleStop for free but a free beer or something doesn't hurt. :)


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 19, 2017)

@unclewebb , I recently installed Throttlestop 8.40 since the previous version expired.
I only use it for Speed Shift, is the value "128" the default value on windows 10 with Speed Shift?
(I'm on Windows 8.1)

How do I prevent it from expiring again?
Or will Throttlestop constantly being updated and I just need to install the latest version every 6 months?

Edit: Where can I provide feedback in Throttlestop if you need it so it won't expire anymore?

Thanks for this software!


----------

